# Jack Rabbit 3795 Ferticutter



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has seen this, but I'm thinking of picking one of these up. It looks like it could save a lot of time. Not only is it good for thinning out the grass, but it will actually apply a small amount of fertilizer at the same time. With my huge lawn, it could really save time. I think I could use it weekly as I don't think it will chew up the grass too much.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

If a mod wants to move this to an off topic area, I'm okay with that. I've considered deleting it several times as it doesn't add any value to this part of the board. I just came across the meme, and thought it was funny so posted it for humor. But there certainly might be a better place for it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wes said:


> If a mod wants to move this to an off topic area, I'm okay with that. I've considered deleting it several times as it doesn't add any value to this part of the board. I just came across the meme, and thought it was funny so posted it for humor. But there certainly might be a better place for it.


10-4, I moved this thread over here to General Discussion.

I've actually been meaning to comment on this. It reminds me of a time I saw a goat in a small pasture tied to a cement block with a length of rope. I guess once it ate the whole circle, they would just move the block. :lol:


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

That's funny! Once as a kid, while riding down the road, I saw a goat standing on the back of a donkey so it could eat the leaves off of some low hanging branches of tree. I had to do a double take. It's just one of those things that's so odd you never forget it.


----------

